# WSC Q: 22 - a "reasonable" soul?



## jason d (Aug 24, 2009)

What does it mean in the Westminster Shorter Catechism question 22 when it says "*reasonable*"?



> Q:22
> How did Christ, being the Son of God, become man?
> 
> A:
> Christ, the Son of God, became man, by taking to himself a true body and a reasonable soul, being conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost in the womb of the virgin Mary, and born of her, yet without sin.


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello Jason! I believe that it basically means that just as we have a soul, Christ had a human soul. I think it was a reaction to the views of some in the early church who affirmed that Christ had a "true body," but not a "reasonable (human) soul."


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 24, 2009)

This is classic, catholic, and creedal language from the Definition of Chaldecon, where the teaching of Apollinarius was rejected. Basically, Apollinarius taught a tri-partite view of Christ, with a body, a lower "animal" soul, and the Word as the higher soul. Our father rejected this, stating Christ was truly human, meaning, he had a true body and "rational/reasonable" (not "animal") soul.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

Joshua said:


> So I was close, but not nearly as helpful and detailed as Rev. Hyde!



Yeah, you were really, really close on that one.


----------



## jason d (Aug 24, 2009)

aw, thanks much for the quick clarification!


----------



## SRoper (Aug 24, 2009)

I always thought it meant a rational soul as opposed to an animal soul, but I didn't know the history behind why it would be necessary to specify that with regards to Christ. Thanks, Rev. Hyde.


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 24, 2009)

Now that I've got you all hooked you can now buy my book on Christology that deals with this subject:

http://www.amazon.com/God-Us-Knowing-Mystery-Jesus/dp/1601780311/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251148355&sr=8-1


----------

